
Mac Apps I use to say productive - tosbourn
http://tosbourn.com/productivity-apps
======
stunthamsterio
I'm a big fan of Evernote, although I find that at the end of the day, I have
to spend a little while organising the notes I've taken during the day to
avoid a big pile of note 'mush'.

Personally, I'm a big fan of
[https://culturedcode.com/things](https://culturedcode.com/things) for a todo
list.

~~~
tosbourn
I never tried Things, I went from Wunderlist (which I loved) to Omnifocus.

I agree about the organisation in Evernote, I _try_ and tag/prune as I go
along but sometimes you do need to dedicate time to it.

